# fitting a DBW gas / throttle pedal into a MK2



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I've seen where someone trimmed the DBW brake/gas cluster, but has anyone used just the gas pedal? If so, how did you mount it?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: fitting a DBW gas / throttle pedal into a MK2 (elRey)*

i get the mk4 gas and brake cluster, the drill the spot welds off the throttle bracket. once its off you can cut the pedal mounts off the mk2 cluster you want to attach the dbw bracket. it lines itself up literally. a few tack welds and some black spray bomb your done. this way the pedal sits the same as stock.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: fitting a DBW gas / throttle pedal into a MK2 (elRey)*

Yes you can just do the throttle peddle... from my swap page:
I worked a little this morning on the DBW issue. Here are a few photos to show the differences between the pedal angles and pivot point areas.
First, this is how the original one it sits in the Corrado. Notice how it is to the right of the pivot point:








Next, here they are side by side (from the side). I have put the pivot of both at the same location:








Here is a view from the front, with the pivot points overlapped:








I intend to cut off the right side part of the bracket where the pivot point is for the original pedal. Then I will see what the offset needs to be for the three mounting holes. I will need to obtain or create a mounting bracket for the new DBW pedal after that.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: fitting a DBW gas / throttle pedal into a MK2 (hallkbrd)*

my mk5 pedal bolts to the floor where the old pedal stop used to be 5 min install


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: fitting a DBW gas / throttle pedal into a MK2 (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_my mk5 pedal bolts to the floor where the old pedal stop used to be 5 min install


thats dope very good to know knowledge is power!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2011)

*from the dead*

Looking for some pics, DIY, whatever anyone has found in the last 3 years. I read the above thread and got some ideas. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya me too...i need to get this done for my AWW swap


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

This is easy, here you have some DBW gas pedals









At the back of the pedal you can find 3 holes (7mm diameter), that's how it bolts to the MK4 chassis. You can not bolt it directly to the MK1/2/3 chassis/firewall because it will be to much to the front and because of the floor shape it won't be moving.
All you have to do is to make a bracket (2mm thick steel) with either 3 holes or 3 6mm thread studs and weld it to the MK1/MK2/MK3 chassis. Before welding anything check the pedal height to make sure it moves in full range and line it up with clutch & brake pedal.

It is only theory but I hope is helps.

One more thing. SWAPing 1.8T or other petrol engine from one MK4 chassis into another MK4 chassis does not require replacing the gas pedal. Tested it on 1.4 & 1.6 MK4 - it works. 
You have to replace the pedal if you SWAP TDI into petrol chassis or the other way.

MK5/MK6 pedal is different than MK4 because it looks like this:








but on some cars like Touareg, Q7 etc. you will find MK4 style pedal.
Anyway if you have the pedal which bolts to the floor you don't have to do any kind of bracket.
Simply bolt it to the MK1/2/3 floor :laugh: Drilling is easy. I will post some pictures tomorrow.
Because I just fit MK6 pedal into Corrado


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

mine.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

20VT do you have the mk4 pedal bolted back to the corrado cluster??? how did you make that work??

i'll have to start pull my corrado pedal assembly and get working on this


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

jettag60 said:


> 20VT do you have the mk4 pedal bolted back to the corrado cluster??? how did you make that work??
> 
> i'll have to start pull my corrado pedal assembly and get working on this


Bent the tabs that held the cable pedal in and welded the bracket to the pedal cluster.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ld-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/page8



>


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

kevinmacd said:


> my mk5 pedal bolts to the floor where the old pedal stop used to be 5 min install


Do you have any pictures? I'm debating what route I will go for a pedal on my Corrado 3.6 swap. I've read that I can use the mk7 firewall mounted pedal or the b6/mk5 floor mounted pedal. 

Thanks


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

figured i'd update this thread for anyone else who needs to do this

https://www.fablessmanufacturing.com/products/mk4-gas-pedal-adapter-lhd-vw-mk2-corrado

anyone use one of these before?

for the shear ease i will be ordering one. i can't weld and this really looks like a nice clean option.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I used the S&P adapter for the mk4 pedal in my corrado (same as a mk2) 

https://s-pautomotive.com/product/mk2-corrado-or-passat-dbw-adapter/

Works great


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

got my bracket from fabless, great looking product.

one question, is there a difference between the auto and manual mk4 gas pedals?

my pedal has the two top holes and the bottom one is split in the middle, kinda like a triangle

where as the adapter has the two top lugs and one directly down in line with the left lug

do i have an auto gas pedal?


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

both auto and manual gas pedal will work. Manual comes straight down. auto has a bend but comes down in the same spot. 
8:30 in the video


----------

